# Knit, crochet group near Lexington, S.C.



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone in or near Lexington, S.C.? Looking for a group to join.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Check with your local senior center, they often have groups,that is if your old enough


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

You can also check with your local churches. I have one that makes afghans, lapkins for a local VA hospital.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Wish you were closer....I am in Duncan. Near BMW


----------



## Addicted2knitting (May 29, 2013)

We have formed a knitting/sewing group at our church in Lexington. You can email me at [email protected] if you are interested in joining us.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lexington, NC or SC??? Your identity says you are from NC, but you are asking for a knitting group in SC???


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, its for my grandaughter, who lives in Lexington, S.C. She is a new knitter and would like to be with a group/.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, I see. My son's GF lives in Lexington, SC. I'll see if she knows any who knit.


----------



## Robertlaws (Nov 16, 2015)

I live in Batesburg Leesville and I just started learning how to knitt I want to join a group and learn as much as possible.


----------



## Robertlaws (Nov 16, 2015)

If anyone has a club of group please contact me at 1-803-317-1042. I want to learn more about knitting.


----------



## Robertlaws (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm new at knitting myself I want to learn more


----------

